# Milorganite Recall



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I just saw this in the news. They found out why the milorganite bags changed NPK numbers. A toxic chemical was accidentally allowed in the mix.



> This chemical when mixed with rain water causes a chemical reaction which is harmful to both humans and small animals.


http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/31/health/milorganite-recall/

I only have the 5-2-0 but the 5-4-0 bags are affected!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I just saw this in the news. They found out why the milorganite bags changed NPK numbers. A toxic chemical was accidentally allowed in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was only found in southern states, our rain has high levels of dihydrogen monoxide that caused the toxic reaction.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The link with the CNN reference made this legit... In a panic I actually went to the shed to check my stash. Then came back and read the link.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Haha yessss


----------

